# FR: il est probable que + mode



## tubes

Hello,

In response to "Qu'est-ce que tu feras plus tard?", can one say "Il est probable que j'aille au cinéma."?

What about talking about something that is probably the case now? For example, can one say "Il est probable que cette phrase soit erroné."?

Thank you,

tubes

*Moderator note*: multiple threads merged to create this one. See also several related threads:
FR: il est peu probable que + mode
FR: il est possible que + mode
Il est probable/possible que + mode - forum Français Seulement


----------



## Maître Capello

It is correct to use the subjunctive here. But it'd be much more natural to say something like “Je vais sûrement aller au cinéma.”



			
				tubes said:
			
		

> "Il est probable que cette phrase soit erroné*e*."



It's almost correct – you only missed an ‘e’


----------



## tilt

If it's probable, it's subjunctive. Whichever the moment.


----------



## marget

It's interesting that you, native speakers,  use the subjunctive after il est probable. The rules I've studied state that this expression requires the indicative.  I am in no way questioning your usage.  I'm just noting a difference.


----------



## Maître Capello

tilt said:


> If it's probable, it's subjunctive. Whichever the moment.



I wouldn't be so assertive. We say:Je pense qu'il va probablement aller au cinéma.
Il est très probable que je mourrai avant l'âge de cent ans.​But:Il est peu probable que je meure avant quarante ans.​When the probability is high, we use the indicative; when it's low, we use the subjunctive.


----------



## geostan

En effet, la règle veut que l'on emploie l'indicatif après "il est probable que." Mais il est également vrai que les exemples avec le subjonctif abondent tant dans la langue courante que dans la littérature. La ligne qui sépare la probabilité et la possibilité est parfois bien mince.  

Voici l'analyse de Le Bidois que j'ai relevée dans un de mes dictionnaires:

"C'est qu'avec ce syntagme, l'esprit, sans aucunement être certain, fait comme s'il l'était. Il met dans la déclaration toute l'assurance dont il est capable; s'il n'est pas sûr du tout de la réalisation de l'éventualité, du moins l'est-il de ceci, qu'elle a plus de chances de se réaliser que de ne pas se réaliser; de là l'indicatif qui suit."

Je me permets donc cette recommandation: Si vous employez le subjonctif dans le langage parlé, peu de gens le trouveront fautif. Mais pour l'écrit, aucun des livres que j'ai consultés ne donne que l'indicatif après la forme affirmative. Alors, j'opterais toujours pour l'indicatif.

A vous de choisir.

A propos, chose curieuse, les autres langues romanes emploient toujours le subjonctif.


----------



## tilt

Maître Capello said:


> I wouldn't be so assertive. We say:Je pense qu'il va probablement aller au cinéma.
> Il est très probable que je mourrai avant l'âge de cent ans.​But:Il est peu probable que je meure avant quarante ans.​When the probability is high, we use the indicative; when it's low, we use the subjunctive.


* Il est très probable que je meure avant l'âge de cent ans* doesn't sound bad at all to me!
And in *Je pense qu'il va probablement aller au cinéma*, I think that indicative is used because the probability is said after the verb. If you turn the sentence to a composition similar to your other example, subjunctive and indicative will also work equally: *Il est probable qu'il aille/ira au cinéma.*

In fact, and despite Geostan brilliant contribution, I'd say preferring indicative or subjunctive is really up to the speaker.


----------



## lilish

What is the difference between the two following sentences which makes the first one "subjunctif" and the second one "présent de l'indicatif"?

_Il est possible que nous ayons une interrogation domain_


_Il est probable que nous avons une interrogaton domain_


----------



## marcolo

I would say :

Il est probable que nous ayons ...

subjunctive for both


----------



## kme

Si la principale est au présent ou au futur, la subordonnée se met :- au présent du subjonctif si le fait est simultané ou postérieur (Il veut que tu viennes tout de suite. Il préfère que tu viennes demain. Il voudra que tu viennes tout de suite. Il préférera que tu viennes demain);
- au passé du subjonctif si le fait est antérieur (_Il doute que tu aies voulu le voir_).​[...]

so according to this, the second sentence is incorrect!


> _Il est(present) possible que nous ayons(present du subjonctif) une interrogation demain_




[*Moderator note*: I'm sorry, but I had to remove a portion of the guidelines kme suggests.  Citations from other websites are limited to 4 lines by rule 16, and it is very important to always provide a link to the source.  You may read the complete guidelines at http://www.synapse-fr.com/manuels/CONCOR.htm ]


----------



## Anna-chonger

On m'a dit que "il est propable que" est suivi de l'indicatif, mais une fois qu'on y ajoute un mot exprimant un _jugement personnel_, on doit employer le subjonctif. Par exemple,
_Il est bien/très/... propable que... + subj._
C'est bien ça ?


----------



## tilt

Cette affirmation me surprend.
Je trouverais un peu étrange de mettre le subjonctif après _très probable _si on ne mettait que l'indicatif après _probable _tout court.


----------



## Anna-chonger

Ah bon !
Pourtant c'est ce que disent certains prof français....


----------



## tilt

La notion même de jugement personnel me semble discutable. _Très probable _ou _peu probable _ne sont pas plus subjectifs que _probable_ à mon sens.

En français comme en maths, les probabilités sont une chose bien compliquée !


----------



## Spring5

It's interesting that you, native speakers, use the subjunctive after il est probable. The rules I've studied state that this expression requires the indicative. I am in no way questioning your usage. I'm just noting a difference.


----------



## Petite-Belette

It's not an usage, it's the rule.
In present, you have to use the subjunctive after "il est probable que", in the past (or future) you can use the indicative.

For example, you can say:
"Il est *probable* qu’il *viendra*." 
But you always say 
"Il est *probable* qu’il *vienne*."


----------



## tilt

Non, justement, Petite-Belette. 
Les grammaires françaises recommandent toutes l'indicatif, mais le subjonctif est si répandu que la plupart des Français le pensent régulier (un peu comme quand on l'utilise à la suite de _après que _alors qu'il faut normalement mettre l'indicatif là aussi).
_Il est probable qu'il vienne_ n'est que la forme "relâchée" de _Il est probable qu'il viendra_ au futur, et de _Il est probable qu'il vient_ au présent (et qui signifie _il est probablement en train de venir_).


----------



## Petite-Belette

Really! 

So I'm sorry...


----------



## babitakumar

Pourquoi 'il est probable que' ne prend pas le subjonctif?
Merci bien de me répondre


----------



## Thomas1

Bonjour et bienvenu sur le forum. 

Les adjectifs exprimant la probabilité, la certitude et la vraisemblance prennent l'indicatif.


----------



## b1947420

Welcome to the forums babitakumar.

To say "it is probable" suggests certainty not doubt that is why the subjunctive is not required.


----------



## Nanon

En fait, on peut utiliser l'indicatif ou le subjonctif selon le degré de probabilité.

"Il est probable que nous *partirons *demain" (futur de l'indicatif) : c'est pratiquement certain... à 99,99%.
"Il est probable que nous *partions *demain" (subjonctif) : il y a une petite dose d'incertitude. Disons que c'est certain à environ 70%.

 Ces chiffres sont purement subjectifs... c'est juste pour vous donner une idée.


----------



## b1947420

May I clarify this point about the degree of probability?

I thought that the subjunctive is _only required_ if there is _*a*_ _*question*_ about the probability; that is if we say "Est-il probable que nous partions demain?" This questioning construction is what is expressing some doubt and therefore the need for the subjunctive.


----------



## Nanon

Sure.
If there is a question, the subjunctive is required. A question implies that you don't know what the probability is...
If there is no question:

affirmative sentence: the subjunctive is optional and may be used as a function of the degree of probability, i.e. both moods are grammatically correct with a slight difference in meaning
negative sentence: the subjunctive is required


----------



## geostan

The issue of probability and the subjunctive has been raised several times in these forums. Traditional grammar requires the indicative, but actual usage (and this goes back many years) accepts the subjunctive. If you are just learning French, it would be best to keep to the the indicative, but if you'e well versed in the language you should not be surprised to find many examples of the subjunctive even by the most reputable authors.

It's interesting to note that probability takes the subjunctive in Spanish.


----------



## tilt

As far as I can say, probability does take the subjunctive in French too.

 For example, for present or past, we do say _Il est probable qu'il [vienne / soit venu] _and not _Il est probable qu'il [vient / est venu]_.
 And if indicative is used for future, I'd say it's only because subjunctive future doesn't exist in French!


----------



## papadovassilakis1991

Can the phrase"Il est probable que les gens n'aillent pas au cinema ce soir" work as a subjunctive. 

I know that usually after "Il est probable que" there is no subjunctive unless it itself is negative. 

However I was wondering if a negative structure directly followed "Il est probable que" if it would be a subjunctive or not?

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## chichile

Hello,
Here I feel that both subjunctive and future could be used.
I would have used your sentence with the subjunctive: 
"Il est probable que les gens n'aillent pas au cinema ce soir"
But I think that you could say "Il est probable que les gens n'iront pas au cinema ce soir". With this second option, it seems to me that you are pretty sure that people will not go to the movie.
You cannot say : 
"Il est probable que les gens ne vont pas au cinema ce soir"

Cécile


----------



## janpol

je ne dirais QUE "Il est probable qu'ils n'iront pas au cinéma ce soir"


----------



## persona67

je soutiens l'opinion de janpol


----------



## Me-K

geostan said:


> Mais pour l'écrit, aucun des livres que j'ai consultés ne donne que l'indicatif après la forme affirmative. Alors, j'opterais toujours pour l'indicatif.



Je ne comprends pas: si aucun des livres consultés ne donne que l'indicatif, je ne puis qu'en déduire qu'ils proposent tous l'alternative du subjonctif. Ce qui retourne complètement la problématique.


----------



## geostan

Je viens de consulter le Bon Usage (édition la plus récente), et Tilt a raison. Le subjonctif est bien attesté après _Il est probable que_. C'est un changement des règles traditionnelles, car lorsque j'apprenais le français on préconisait toujours l'indicatif.


----------



## Pointe219

Bonjour!

I have a sentence that includes the phrase, 'c'est probable que' which would normally be followed by a subjunctive. However, in this case I want to follow it up with a compound conditional. Is the following sentence correct, or does it need to feature the subjunctive somewhere?

'Demandez-moi la même question une semaine plus tard, et c'est probable que j'aurais oublié la réponse.'

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Maître Capello

Hello Pointe219 and welcome to the forums! 

The subjunctive is not always the right mode after _il est probable que_. It all depends on the exact context and on the degree of certainty.

 Anyway, the conditional isn't appropriate in your sentence; you should indeed use the *futur antérieur*:

_… il est probable que j'*aurai oublié* la réponse_

PS – _*C'*est probable que_ is colloquial. You should say _*il* est probable que_ instead.


----------



## Titelle

Bonjour,
Pensez-vous qu'on peut/qu'on pourrait/qu'on puisse ;-) résumer la question comme suit ?

Le subjonctif ne sera jamais considéré comme une faute, au moins en français contemporain.
_Ex : Il est probable que j'aille au cinéma ce soir.
Il est probable que je ne sois pas là._
L'indicatif n'est pas incorrect à condition d'utiliser le futur :
_Ex : Il est probable que j'irai au cinéma ce soir.
Il est probable que je ne serai pas là._
(personnellement, en tant que Française, j'emploierais spontanément la première formule)
MAIS l'indicatif présent est tout à fait incorrect :
_Ex : Il est probable que je vais au cinéma ce soir._
_Il est probable que je ne suis pas là, que je suis absent._


----------



## janpol

Jamais considéré comme une faute ? Si, bien sûr !


----------

